# More random pics



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just some random stuff out with the goats in the woods yesterday...

Goat paradise









Daisy Mae giving me a funny look! <my daughters 4-H doeling> 









YUMMY!









Kid Rock Star and Mischief boer/nubian kids









Buckling <my niece named him Butterscotch hehe!>, he is the youngest of 6 kids, and is the largest at 30lbs --- dam is kiko/mix and sire is boer









more of Daisy



























Kid Rock Star is my baby, he's soooo sooooo soooo sweet! he's starting to get some width to him, especially along his chest area 









Standing at the back of our property looking back towards the goat pen/house...









Northeastern edge of our property... we just strung fence along the old fenceline on our side of that wood plank fence, and should have it all attached this week  can't wait to have this all fenced in for free roaming and no need to babysit when they are out!









Our neighbor to the north/behind us









Horse country....









Our kiko/boer doeling whom my 4yo named yesterday....MIA LOVE IT!!!









My son and Kid Rock Star being silly!









They look so amused...hehe!









Mia is such a poser!









If I can't go around...I'll go over!









All 6 of our Feb kids - born 2/23 & 2/24 - kiko/boer, kikoboer/boer, and boer/nubian









Big blonde headed boy standing to the left of the red kid is the youngest kid, I'm so happy with how big he is! Mia is his twin and she's a nice size too, but def very feminine









WAIT! DON'T LEAVE US!!!!! LOL We were the stragglers still playing in the woods when everyone went back into the pen. Wish I had my good camera out there to get these, too cute!
Daisy, her twin whom we call Dude, and Kid Rock Star









I decided to go visit with my buck who was VERY frisky yesterday! 
But this expression...OMG LOL



























He's such a showoff....


















He's shedding a lot



























He's so silly...he got a lil bit too playful, and nudged my leg with his horn, first time he ever did that but he was so playful he couldn't contain himself! A tap on the nose and a warning with my hand out reminded him of his limits...
when I started to leave he was crying like a baby and giving me 'that' look 









Mischief and Kid Rock Star were playing outside his pen soaking up the sun









Madison wasn't in a posing mood...









I'm sooooo sleepy....browsing is such hard work...









I can't figure out what's so funny? :laugh: 









okay enough for now, hehe!! Just wanted to share some pics...we had fun


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh.....such great, great pics! Love the ones of all the kids on the log! Do you worry that they will eat something they shouldn't in the woods? I ask this because we have lots of woods, but I have never let the boys go back there.......I would have to go with them and babysit, to far from house and lots of unfenced acrerage.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You take uch beautiful photos! I wish I had a decent camera to get some shots like that! I love all your red kids, and of course all of your others are soo adorable too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I use an older DSLR for the goats, usually anyway. 

Denise - I have never had any problems with anyone being sick from eating browse. I think they are pretty smart about staying away from anything that might hurt them. Mostly all that is growing is those wild vines w/leaves that you see everywhere, thorn bushes, and the small trees. 
I have to babysit because fencing only goes down one side of the wooded area right now. The fencing against the wood fencing is old and breaks easy...last thing I need is kids sneaking through that fence and freaking out the horses LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...... :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! I really like the one of the horses through the fence - and the first one of your buck! He is so funny! :laugh: He has beautiful horns too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They all look awesome. I really like Mia she is a very feminine doe. They are all growing really well.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoo! You always have some of the best photos! I LOVE the one with the Boer doe with the fence in the background, in the woods. Reminds me of Europe!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful! I love the ones of your buck with his ears in the air - what a funny guy!

I can't wait until things green up a bit around here and I can let my girls out into the woods - it really is a goat's paradise!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pics as usual! I'm jealous of all the green and trees being stuck here in the desert and all ;-)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! One day there was nothing in the woods, then suddenly everything was growing! There is a creek that runs through our property, and there for a few weeks it was impossible to get them to the other side because the creek was running high - when it's running normal we can just put a pallet across it for the pregnant doe/kids to cross -the others can jump. So... eventually I plan on making a bridge that we can pull back/forth as need be for them to cross  

The grass is sooooo green at many of the horse farms, so pretty! I am envious of it! Nothing like the KY Bluegrass in the spring! 

My buck is a brat  I have to be careful going in his pen too much these days as he's just so full of himself! He nudged me good enough to bruise my leg the day I took those pics, he wasnt doing it to be mean, but thinks I can play like him....like I said, he's a brat! 
But considering he wasn't handled as a kid, not much as an adult, and it took 3 people to catch him, and hold him for hoof trimming/vaccinations/etc.... and I can go in there and just catch him....I say that's a total improvement! Patience, kindness and paying attention to him has gone a long way....oh and lots of animal crackers too!


----------

